# [OT] Dualcore oder Quadcore

## Aldo

Hallo, mal eine OT-Frage:

Ich möchte mir eine leistungsfähige Gentoo-Workstation zusammenstellen.

Also ein Arbeitstier für Video encodieren, Desktop + KDE, Comilierungen etc.

Als CPU sollte etwas von AMD da rein.

Was wäre da empfehlenswerter, ein Dualcor-Prozessor mit hoher Taktrate, also z.B. der X2-6400 (3,2 Ghz)

oder ein Phenom, der ja nicht so wiel Leistung pro Kern, davon aber 4 hat? (2,4 GHz)

Theoretisch stehen sich ja 6,4 und 9,6 GHz gegenüber, aber wie skaliert Linux eigentlich auf 4 Kernen?

Was würdet ihr raten?

Btw. 3D-Leistung ist irrelevant, es soll nicht gespielt werden auf der Kiste.

----------

## xraver

eine 2ghz Quadcore CPU hat nicht gleich 8ghz!!!

Desweiteren, warum kein Intel?

----------

## himpierre

Quadcore. Habe selbst einen Phenom 9750. Geht ab wie die Luzie. Allerdings beim Spielen langsamer wenn das Spiel nur einen Core nutzt.

----------

## Aldo

 *xraver wrote:*   

> eine 2ghz Quadcore CPU hat nicht gleich 8ghz!!!

 

Das ist mir klar.

Deshalb schrieb ich ja auch "theoretisch".

 *Quote:*   

> Desweiteren, warum kein Intel?

 

Sagen wir mal: Aus religiösen Gründen.   :Very Happy: 

 *himpierre wrote:*   

> Allerdings beim Spielen langsamer wenn das Spiel nur einen Core nutzt.

 

Wie gesagt, Spiele sind mir egal, weil irrelevant.

----------

## xraver

 *Aldo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Desweiteren, warum kein Intel? 
> 
> Sagen wir mal: Aus religiösen Gründen.  

 

So war ich auch mal drauf. Aber die Leistung aktueller Intel CPUs (+ OC Möglichkeiten) hat mich einfach überzeugt.

Du suchst doch ein "Arbeitstier"  :Wink: 

 *Aldo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *himpierre wrote:*   Allerdings beim Spielen langsamer wenn das Spiel nur einen Core nutzt. 
> 
> Wie gesagt, Spiele sind mir egal, weil irrelevant.

 

Es gibt auch genug Anwendungen unter Linux die noch nicht für mehre Kerne oder Threads optimiert sind.

----------

## Aldo

 *himpierre wrote:*   

> Es gibt auch genug Anwendungen unter Linux die noch nicht für mehre Kerne oder Threads optimiert sind.

 

Deshalb ja auch meine Frage.

Ob nun AMD oder Intel sei mal sekundär, die primäre Frage ist: Dualcore mit hoher Taktrate oder Quadcore mit nicht so hoher Taktrate.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

da du ja nicht spielen (willst) möchtest, ist es dann doch eher eine Frage des Preises. Unter Linux wird wohl ein Quadcore gut skalieren, sofern die Applikationen sauber multithreaded geschrieben sind. Ich persönlich würde warscheinlich wieder den Dualcore nehmen, da diese CPUs meistens weniger Strom aufnehmen als die äquivalenten Quadcore CPUs. Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass man sich als Desktop eine 150W Schleuder hinstellen muss, wenn es eine 65W auch macht  :Wink: 

Siehe Intel: http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLAPL (Core2Duo 8400) vs. http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLAWQ (Core2Quad Q9550) bzw. AMD: http://products.amd.com/de-de/DesktopCPUDetail.aspx?id=396 (Phenom X4 9850) vs. http://products.amd.com/de-de/DesktopCPUDetail.aspx?id=46 (Athlon X2 4800+)

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Hilefoks

 *xraver wrote:*   

> So war ich auch mal drauf. Aber die Leistung aktueller Intel CPUs (+ OC Möglichkeiten) hat mich einfach überzeugt.

 

Diese Aussage macht nur dann Sinn wenn man gerne Geld ausgibt. Bei Preisen um und unter 200 Euro bekommt man bei AMD aber mehr Leistung fuer sein Geld. Zum Beispiel kostet ein Athlon64 X2 6000+ etwa 85 Euro, ein Core 2 Duo E6600 aber bereits 170 Euro. Und diese beiden CPU's tun sich nun wirklich nicht viel. 

Anders sieht es aus zwischen 200 und 1000 Euro - da hat Intel aktuell tatsaechlich die Nase vorne. Darueber hinaus sieht es dann aber wieder besser fuer AMD aus. Bei grossen Systemen, Gleitkommaperformance oder Skalierbarkeit ist bei Intel sowieso Feierabend.

@Aldo: Ich wuerde dir eine 6000+ CPU (jene mit 89 Watt TDP) zusammen mit einem AM2+ Board empfehlen. Ein Quadcore hat zwar durchaus Vorzuege, aber dann brauchst du z.B. auch sehr schnelle Festplatten wenn sich die CPU beim kompilieren nicht langweilen soll. Beim Spielen werden aktuell wohl eh die hoeher   getakteten Dualcore schneller sein. Und mit einem AM2+ Board steht einem spaeterem Upgrade auf einen Phenom auch nichts im Weg.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## papahuhn

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> aber dann brauchst du z.B. auch sehr schnelle Festplatten wenn sich die CPU beim kompilieren nicht langweilen soll.

 

/tmp und /var/tmp auf eine RAMdisk, und schon hast du volle CPU-Auslastung auf allen Kernen.

----------

## Martux

Also da möchte ich auch mal meinen Senf zu abgeben.

Ich habe gerade einen Core2Duo E6300@1,8 Ghz gegen einen Core2Quad Q9450@2,66 Ghz ausgetauscht und muß sagen:

Nimm den Quad! Am Besten noch ordentlich RAM dazu (4G) und auf jeden Fall /tmp und /var/tmp/portage ins RAM ausgelagert und Du wirst staunen. Diese Kombination hat mein komplettes System mit ca. 600 Paketen (incl. KDE) in ca. 6-7 Stunden zusammengerechnet! 

Vor allem wenn Du gerne viele Sachen gleichzeitig machst, dürfte der Quad die bessere Wahl sein.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Aldo wrote:*   

> Hallo, mal eine OT-Frage:

 

  :Arrow:  Diskussionsforum.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Nimm den Quad! Am Besten noch ordentlich RAM dazu (4G) und auf jeden Fall /tmp und /var/tmp/portage ins RAM ausgelagert und Du wirst staunen.

 

Keine Frage, mit ordentlich RAM und einer RAM-Disk ist ein emerge auf einem Quad schneller als auf einem Dual-Core, selbst wenn dieser hoeher getaktet ist. Betrachtet wir nur das, kann ich nur einen 32 Wege Opteron System empfehlen (Sun Fire X4600 M2).  :Wink: 

Aber auch wenn es wohl die wahrscheinlich schoenste Nebensache der Welt ist (nein nicht Fussball, sondern "emerge"), sollte das alleine sicher nicht ausschlaggebend sein. Ein Quad Core ist normalerweise nicht so hoch getaktet wie ein Dual Core, kostet erheblich mehr, verbraucht mehr Strom und beschleunigt nur Anwendungen die entsprechend gut skalieren. Skaliert eine Anwendung hingegen schlecht ist ein hoeher getakteter Dual-Core schneller. Skaliert das Betriebssystem selbst schon eher bescheiden (Windows), ist das Mehr an Kernen kein grosser Mehrwert mehr.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## Anarcho

Ich habe im Server einen Q6600 Intel Quad weil ich dort mehrere VMs in nem VMware Server laufen habe. Aber sonst für ne Workstation würde ich eher einen DualCore nehmen weil sich 4 Cores doch die allermeiste Zeit langweilen werden. 2 Cores bekommt man schon eher beschäftigt.

----------

## schachti

Für ein normales Desktop-System würde ich eher einen Zweikernprozessor als einen Vierkernprozessor nehmen - vier Kerne bekommt man relativ selten ordentlich ausgelastet, sie brauchen aber in der Regel mehr Strom und sind noch dazu in der Regel langsamer getaktet als ein Zweikernprozessor; Anwendungen, die also viel Leistung auf einem Kern brauchen, leiden dann.

----------

## Treborius

ich glaube quads kann man für den "normal-betrieb" vergessen,

die bringen nur etwas, wenn das system eh parallel arbeiten muss, und viele prozesse hat (webserver)

oder für bestimmte spezial-anwendungen, siehe sig

aber in zukunft würde ich denken, das viele programmierer umdenken werden,

vor allen dingen mit openmp ist es ziemlich einfach geworden, ein programm zu

parallelisieren ( der icc macht das sogar automatisch)

----------

## manuels

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> [...]( der icc macht das sogar automatisch)

 Naja, was ich von der Effizienz gehört habe, soll das aber nicht so dolle sein.

----------

